# Orijen or Acana as Innova Puppy replacement?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

My Japanese Spitz is 6 months old and I transitioned him to Innova Puppy shortly after I got him. However, his current bag is running low, and due to the recent P&G buyout news, I was wondering if it is better to switch him to Orijen/Acana puppy now and then transition him to an Orijen/Acana adult formula once he reaches a year, or stock up on a couple more bags of Innova and then transition to Orijen/Acana at 1 year.

It has been rather difficult finding breed-specific nutrition information for him. According to this book (one of the only ones out there), they require no more than 18% protein. I am going to go ahead and say that's just not true? While I have been reading up on the benefits of quality high protein and grain free diets, I can't help but wonder if Orijen/Acana will be too high for him. He's about 15 lbs right now, and will probably only gain 3-5 more lbs at most by adulthood.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

just as everyone else, im not happy about the buyout and do expect the food to decline. however i think it will take a while before any actual changes, so i wouldnt worry too much about it. i think rotating foods is always a good idea. you could try acana or orijen puppy and see how he does with that.

unless the belief is that the Japanese Spitz doesnt really do well eating meat, the 18% recommendation seems ridiculously low. i know several small breed owners who raised their pups on orijen puppy with no problems, though i admit i am not too knowledgeable about the smaller breeds.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

18% protein is low for an adult dog. It's absurdly low for a puppy.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yea, that was the conclusion I was hoping to come to. I've just read so many of these "myths" out there about high protein being bad for dogs, although the more I search, the better I feel about them being unfounded.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I have been using Orijen adult for quite sometime. I love the food Peanut has done amazing on it. I would definately recommend Orijen over Acana. I do not know why Champion just doesn't make Acana the same way they do Orijen.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> I do not know why Champion just doesn't make Acana the same way they do Orijen.



This statement is a little unclear 


Orijen is all grain free using loads of fresh meat and meat meals adding to the high protein, high calorie formula.

Acana grain free uses less meat for a lower protein, lower calorie formula for your "couch potato" dogs that want to eat a well balanced kibble. If you dog consistently has loose stools on Orijen, this is probably the food to try.

Acana with grain is a quality kibble with the inclusions of grains instead of potatoes. It is also my understanding that Acana with grain is not available in the states.


In the sense that your statement reads...why they don't make Acana and Orijen the same....why would they even make Acana?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> This statement is a little unclear
> 
> 
> Orijen is all grain free using loads of fresh meat and meat meals adding to the high protein, high calorie formula.
> ...



good job. that was my point. i dont see why they even need it since even couch potato dogs need a higher protein.
just for marketing to owners who do not understand protein is not a bad thing


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> good job. that was my point. i dont see why they even need it since even couch potato dogs need a higher protein.
> just for marketing to owners who do not understand protein is not a bad thing


there are some dogs who, for whatever reason, better handle a little bit lower protein levels. also (where i live anyway) the Acana formulas are $10-$12 cheaper for a 30 lb bag vs Orijen. i use both acana grain free and orijen and i honestly cant discern any difference in my dog's energy level or endurance, and she is far more active than most dogs. i agree there is a segment of dog owners who are scared off by 40% protein who are drawn to acana, but i know more acana feeders who just feed it to add to their grain free rotation or to save a few bucks.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i guess i just don't see a reason to feed less protein. 
also i don't see the reason for rotation in dog kibble. they don't need it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

not all dogs do well on high protein, I have a moderately active dog that gets at least 2 hours of exercise a day, I have a really hard time keeping him in shape even though he eats 1/3 of reccomended ammount, if I drastically reduce his food, then he starts to counter surf and eat everything in sight. 
So lower protein (which is still considered high compared to other brands), works well for him, its enough to keep him satisfied and in good shape.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

see but in that case higher protein would be better. protein helps make a leaner dog.
this just doesn't make sense to me....i guess i just don't have to worry about it. Peanut looks amazing.

Sorry to the OP for the hijack.


----------



## 93-5G20 (May 21, 2010)

If you puppy is doing good, and is not bored with the food, I would suggest staying with it. I just bought a bag of Orijen, and I believe their white paper from their site talking about higher protein. It makes sense too, meat to opportunistic carnivores. Actually the store I went to had the sample bags, I have not yet opened the big bag.

After he ate the first feeding quickly I was very happy. But he then refused to eat it. It was a cold turkey switch over. What I am doing right now is using Fresh Pet refrigerated dog food from Safeway, and mixing that with Orijen to get him to eat it. He does eat that mix, and his stools are now very firm and easy for him to do. Before they were firm at the start soft and loose at the end.

I am not sure which is the cause of the improvement to his stools. But between the two there is big improvement.

My next move is to buy a bag of Innova Puppy and do a mix of the Innova and Orijen. I don't see that as being recommended by anyone, but I figure if I am dosing it with the wet food to get him acclimated to the new dry food, I might as well do it with two drys at the same time. 

I am a believer that everything in moderation is healthy. 

Anyways, I don't think you need to run away from Innova, and if your puppy is doing well, I would stick with the program until something changes....hopefully nothing will and then you will be figuring out adult dog foods soon enough.

I probably am tinkering too much.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Acana with grain is a quality kibble with the inclusions of grains instead of potatoes. It is also my understanding that Acana with grain is not available in the states.


Yea I finally realized they weren't available after I couldn't find it anywhere :frown: But from what I gathered, the meat content in Acana with grain is on the low side.



PeanutsMommy said:


> Sorry to the OP for the hijack.


No, no Peanuts. Thank you all for the replies. I've scoured numerous forums over the "how much protein does my dog really need?" question and seen answers like small dogs don't need high protein, average dogs don't need 40% protein, etc. The JS breed, while energetic, is not really active, so that is why I looked into Acana for a lower protein level.

I think I will keep him on the Innova Puppy for now and put him on Orijen when he reaches one year. If he can handle the protein then I will stick with it and maybe rotate with Acana until I discover something else. Price isn't really an issue...I just want what's best for him.


----------

